# Pregnant feral cats and kitten questions



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

Okay, so I am going to be doing a LOT of trapping in the next few weeks, and I know there may be a few pregnant ladies. I have decided that if I can tell they are pregnant, they will be allowed to have their babies 8O 

I asked a shelter how young I can take them away and how long to keep the mom. Here's what they said...

Let the mom wean the kittens(at about 4 weeks), give her one week to "dry" up, have her spayed, keep her another week, then let her go. That would mean I would keep her a total of about 6 weeks. Of course, the kittens would only be with her for 5(she would be alone while healing).

Should I try and leave the kittens with the mom for 12 weeks? Are they going to be okay taken away at 5 weeks old? Do they need to be with other kittens to see how to behave?

Is momma cat going to remember her home when I release her after 6 weeks?

Thanks!
Abhay


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Well, I haven't experience with that situation yet but from what I know when you put momma back she'll go back to her kittens. The kittens will be OK mommaless while she's healing.
Can't ell you much more b/c like I said nnever had one in the same situation. The last cat that I had spayed her kittens were 5 months when we released her.
The next one will have them weaned by months end so then I'll trap and spay her. I want to take her kittens (only 2..nesting accross the street from feeding station and can't put food by their lair b/c the property is in a suit, etc  ) away to tame so we'll see..
Good luck Abhay, I'll keep what they told you for further info; better vibes and all with mommas and kittens..is Ionna gone?


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

Well I am going to catch the feral mom's when they are pregnant, so that they can have the babies in my house. I have 2 different things I am going to use for my pregnant moms. 

One is the 4'x4' dog pen(not the crate) and I am going to buy a top for it. I haven't decided if I want the wire top, or the rope top...what do you think?
http://www.midwesthomes4pets.com/Produc ... s-Tops.asp


The other is what I am borrowing from my friend at one of our local no-kill shelters. 
http://www.revivalanimal.com/index.cfm? ... uct_ID=382

Thanks
Abhay


----------

